# Zeichen zählen



## freichle (6. September 2007)

Kann man mit SQL die Zeichen von einem String in einem Feld lesen und ausgeben?

Als Beispiel:

Feld1 hat den Wert "Beispieltext"

Dann hätte ich in der Ausgabe die Zahl 12


----------



## deepthroat (6. September 2007)

Hi.

Versuch's mal so:
	
	
	



```
select len(Feld1) from ...
```
Gruß

PS: Es kommt allerdings drauf an, welches DBMS du verwendest.


----------



## freichle (6. September 2007)

Verwende PostgreSQl. Zumindest dort kennt er die Funtion nicht.

Habs jetzt gefunden: char_lenght(String)


----------

